# ►☼◄كورساټ شاملة لمدنۍ►☼◄



## harb_484 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*






أن شاء الله سيتم تقديم كورسات الكاملة لهندسة الاسكندرية قسم مدني 

بالأضافة لجزء من كورسات هندسة عين شمس وهندسة القاهرة

بالأضافة للأكواد المتاحة

سيتم عرضهم أن شاء الله علي فترات 

وبالتوفيق للجميع 





​


----------



## harb_484 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

​ 
مع جامعة الاسكندرية​ 
first : Reinforced Concrete Structure​ 
كورسات الخرسانة​ 
*



*​ 
مع الدكتور هشام النجار ​ 
المجموعة الاولي​ 


​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132525152/55e66f26/2_civil_department.html​ 
المجموعة الثانية ​ 


​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132532823/c2c6e3f1/3_civil_department.html​ 
المجموعة الثالثة​ 


​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132545054/32075584/4_civil_department.html​ 

*



*​ 


الدكتور الليثي​ 


​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132598423/eed1e250/elethy.html​ 
*



*​ 
الدكتور صبري لسنة ثانية مدني​ 


​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132600850/7fb3e479/2_civil_department_sabry.html​ 
*



*​ 


*كورسات ميكانيكا تربة وأساسات كاملة*​ 

*Soil Mechanics and Foundation Design*​ 
​ 
*الدكتور طارق*​ 
*المجموعة الاولي*​ 

*

*​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132631156/661d6776/soil_1.html​ 
*المجموعة الثانية*​ 

*

*​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132828148/e2dc7c7a/soil_2part1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132805825/4d4c1773/soil_2part2.html​ 

*



*​ 


*كورسات تصميم منشأت معدنية لسنة ثانية مدني*​ 
*Steel*​ 


​ 

دكتور خليفة​ 




​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/132790665/e826dfeb/Dkhalifa.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط بتاريخ 16-9-2009​ 

كورس نظرية الانشاءات ​ 
Theory Of Structure​ 
للدكتور مشالي​ 
المجموعة الاولي​ 



​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/133430077/71ed928f/structure_1.html​ 

المجموعة الثانية​ 



​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/133438420/5043735a/structure_2.html​ 

كورس أدارة مشروعات​ 
Project Management​ 



​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/133463564/2d611001/project_manager.html​ 

كورس هندسة صحية ​ 
للدكتور حمدي عبد العزيز​ 
الكورس من تجميع المهندس أحمد العشري​ 


​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/133618176/f59412aa/___online.html​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط بتاريخ 18-9-2009​ 
أنا خلاص كده خلصت كورسات هندسه الاسكندريه اللي عندي
دلوكتي هنبدا في حاجه جديده
كورسات هندسه عين شمس​ 
كورسات خرسانه عين شمس​ 


​ 

أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/134029892/8f490094/_part1.html​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/134047794/2e9600f/_part2.html​ 
كورسات ستيل عين شمس​ 


​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/133678285/66031426/steel_.html​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط بتاريخ 20-9-2009​ 
دلوقتي معادنا مع الكودات اللي عندي وهما​ 
كود الخرسانه كامل بجميع أجزائه الخاص بسنة 2001​ 



​ 


*



*​ 
كود ميكانيكا التربه و الاساسات كامل بجميع أجزائه​ 



​ 
*



*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط بتاريخ 21-9-2009​ 

*دلوقتي معانا الكود الخاص بالخرسانه والكود الخاص بالتفاصيل الانشائيه الخاص بسنه 2006*​ 
*

*​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط بتاريخ 23-9-2009​*دلوقتي معادنا مع كتاب مهم جدا في تصميم العناصر الخرسانيه*​ 
*Design of Reinforced Concrete Structure . DR. Mashhour A. Ghoneim*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*لينك التحميل للكتاب كامل "الثلاثه أجزاء"*​ 
*

*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط بتاريخ 23-9-2009​*دلوقتي معادنا مع طريقه تصميم الخلطه الخرسانيه للدكتور محمود امام*
*سوف ارفع شرح الدكتور محمود الامام وهي مجموعه كتب تتكلم عن صناعه الخرسانه بشكل عام من البدايه الي النهايه*​ 



​ 
------------------------------------------------------------​روابط بتاريخ 25-5-2009​ 
الموسوعه الهندسيه للبقري كامله​ 



​ 


*



*​ 

*كتب هندسيه عامه في جميع المجالات الهندسيه*
*مساحه , ستيل , طرق , خرسانه , خواص مواد , *
*رسم أنشائي*​ 


​ 
*



*​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
Advanced Soil Mechanics
By: Barja M.Das​ 
ده الكتاب اللي عملت بيه المشروع بتاعي 
هوه كتاب جامد جدا لكل المهتمين "ميكانيكا التربه و الاساسات"​ 


​ 
الرابط​ 
http://rs718.rapidshare.com/files/284293251/DAS.rar
-------------------------------------------------
Egyptian steel code 2001 &
Egyptian Code of Steel LRFD 2008 ​ 



-------------------------------------------------​ 
روابط بتاريخ 26-9-2009​ 
فيديوهات تنفيذ الاعمده في الموقع
للمهندس الليثي​ 


​ 
أنا جمعت بعض من اسئله المقابلات الشخصيه اللي ممكن نتعرضلها في حياتنا العمليه من أحد المواقع المتخصصه ​ 
http://www.allinterview.com/Interview-Questions/Civil-Engineering.html​ 
وانا نزلت صفحات الويب الخاصه بجميع الاسئله الموجوده​ 


​ 

شويه ملفات بوربوينت في
"ميكانيكا التربه و الاساسات"​ 


​ 



​ 
حصر كميات وحساب تكاليف للقواعد​ 


​ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط بتاريخ 27-9-2009​ 
ملف أكسيل يشرح كيفيه أختيار حديد التسليح​ 


​ 


برنامج أتزان الميول
Stability of Slope​ 




​ 


​ 


برنامج EPANET لتصيمم شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي​ 




​ 


​ 


برنامج SURFER V.8 الغني عن التعريف​ 




​ 



​ 



شرح برنامج Primavera Enterprise 5.0 
المهندس ريمون وهذا شرح فيديو للمبتدئين​ 


​


----------



## step6 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلا م عليكم 
موضوع جميل ومجهود ممتاز جزاك الله عليه كل خير
ولكن روابط الدكتور هشام النجار المجموعة الثانية والثالثة لا تعمل وكذلك محاضرات اليثي واضا محاضرات د صبري الرجاء رفعهم على رابط اخر وشكرا لك و ومرحبا بك كزميل جديد ف المنتدي


----------



## almohandesw (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود جااااامد يا باشمهندس تستحق عليه الشكر بجد
الف شـــكر ليك 
هل هذه الكورسات الموجودة عندك كلها و لا فيه عندك كمان؟؟


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلا م عليكم
> موضوع جميل ومجهود ممتاز جزاك الله عليه كل خير
> ولكن روابط الدكتور هشام النجار المجموعة الثانية والثالثة لا تعمل وكذلك محاضرات اليثي واضا محاضرات د صبري الرجاء رفعهم على رابط اخر وشكرا لك و ومرحبا بك كزميل جديد ف المنتدي


 
أخي الكريم
يمكنك مراجعة الروابط مرة أخري حيث أنها تعمل وقد جربتها بنفسي.
مع جزيل الشكر والتحية لصاحب الموضوع على هذه الكورسات الممتازة.


----------



## harb_484 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

almohandesw قال:


> مجهود جااااامد يا باشمهندس تستحق عليه الشكر بجد
> الف شـــكر ليك
> هل هذه الكورسات الموجودة عندك كلها و لا فيه عندك كمان؟؟




انا عندي كورسات تانيه
Structure , هندسه صحيه , أداره مشروعات الاختياري بتاع سنه تالته مدني

خرسانه عين شمس , منشات معدنيه عين شمس

كتاب تصميم أعضاء خرسانيه

كود ميكانيكا التربه و الاساسات كامل
كود الخرسانه

دروس في تصميم الخلاطات الخرسانيه

كتب تنفيذ في الموقع

كل ده ناوي ارفعه ونزلو علي المنتدي الجميل ده بس ادولي وقت شويه عشان النت اللي عندي علي 
ادي شويه
​


----------



## baraka2003 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس علي المجهود المبذول الاكثر من رائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير
في انتظار الباقي ان شاء المولي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
موضوع يستحق التقييم
بانتظار باقى المفات ان شاء الله ليتم اضافتها الى المشاركة الاصلية
والسلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفي انتظارالمزيد


----------



## samsom43 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

teslem ya basha
5ales t7iati


----------



## البرنس رامى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## سهيل البابلي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الغالي والله مقصرت وان شاء الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## harb_484 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

كورس نظرية الانشاءات 

Theory Of Structure

للدكتور مشالي

المجموعة الاولي







المجموعة الثانية










كورس أدارة مشروعات

Project Management












كورس هندسة صحية 

للدكتور حمدي عبد العزيز

الكورس من تجميع المهندس أحمد العشري



​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم اضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الاضافه وننتظر المزيد


----------



## سامح حمدى الشريف (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على تللك الكورسات كونت فى امس الحاجة اليها


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ونفعك بالعلم


----------



## samy abbas (16 سبتمبر 2009)

_بمناسبة ليلة القدر اليوم 26من شهر رمضان اعاده الله علينا سنين عديدة ونحن بخير انشاء الله.اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا ياكريم_


----------



## ag.nayel (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخونا العزيز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت حتى يتم رفع باقى الملفات و حتى يتسنى الاستفادة لجميع الزملاء من الموضوع
بانتظار رفع باقى الأجزاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## khaledpop (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع رائع جدا ويا ريت الكل يستفيد منه بس فيه طلب يار ريت حد يلبية واكون شاكر جدا شخصيا . موقع رابيد شير واقف عندى ومش بعرف احمل منه يا ريت يكون الرفع فى الموقع على 4shared الموقع فعلا رائع وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

,وفقك الله يا اخى لما تفعله واعانك عليه ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

لايوجد روابط تظهر عندى عندما اضغط على المجموعة الاولى او الثانية او غيرها فما السبب


----------



## harb_484 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> لايوجد روابط تظهر عندى عندما اضغط على المجموعة الاولى او الثانية او غيرها فما السبب




أنا كل حاجه مراجعها و شيفها اللينكات شغاله 100% 
دوس علي الصوره الموجوده تحت اسم كل مجموعه
​


----------



## harb_484 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> الموضوع مثبت بعض الوقت حتى يتم رفع باقى الملفات و حتى يتسنى الاستفادة لجميع الزملاء من الموضوع
> بانتظار رفع باقى الأجزاء
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




ألف ألف شكر علي التثبيت
​


----------



## harb_484 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا خلاص كده خلصت كورسات هندسه الاسكندريه اللي عندي
دلوكتي هنبدا في حاجه جديده
 كورسات هندسه عين شمس

كورسات خرسانه عين شمس






كورسات ستيل عين شمس



​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 سبتمبر 2009)

harb_484 قال:


> أنا خلاص كده خلصت كورسات هندسه الاسكندريه اللي عندي​
> 
> 
> دلوكتي هنبدا في حاجه جديده
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تمت اضافة الروابط للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ harb على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## goldlion (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااا ووفقك الى اكمال باقى الكورسات


----------



## galal980 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء رفع المحاضرات على موقع آخر لأن الرابيدشير لا يفتح معى إطلاقا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## life for rent (18 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك والله..... بس كان ليا طلب 
لو فى محاضرات تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية لمقاومة الزلال وتصميم اللبشة وتصميم القواعد؟؟؟؟
هل يترى عندك ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاك الله كل خييييييييييير


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم ............ وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## harb_484 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> تسلم ايدك والله..... بس كان ليا طلب
> لو فى محاضرات تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية لمقاومة الزلال وتصميم اللبشة وتصميم القواعد؟؟؟؟
> هل يترى عندك ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> جزاك الله كل خييييييييييير





أولا أزيك يابشمهندس و شكرا علي اهتمامك

محاضرات تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية لمقاومة الزلال هتلاقيها في كورسات هشام النجار
Tall Building
أو في محضرات الدكتور الليثي

تصميم القواعد كورسات ال Soil الجزء الثاني

أما تصميم اللبشه دي عندي شرح علي ال SAP لسه هرفعهم ان شاء الله
​


----------



## asmaa_asm (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزالك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## khaledpop (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... ياريت حد من المشرفين اللى ربنا يبارك لهم يعيدوا رفع الكورسات دى على موقع يكون متاح للجميع عشان الفايدة تعم عينا كلنا لان رابيدشير ده معاكس مع ناس كتير ووفقنا الله جمعا الى طريق الصواب


----------



## eljumbazy143 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور يابش مهندس ده مجهووود جامد اوي!!!
بارك الله فيك


----------



## harb_484 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

دلوقتي معادنا مع الكودات اللي عندي وهما

 كود الخرسانه كامل بجميع أجزائه








*






* كود ميكانيكا التربه و الاساسات كامل بجميع أجزائه






*



*​


----------



## احمد النجفي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك ياعيني على هذة المعلومات


----------



## إسلام علي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
لكن هذا الكود لأي سنة 
2008 أم 2006 أم 2001 ؟


----------



## harb_484 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> لكن هذا الكود لأي سنة
> 2008 أم 2006 أم 2001 ؟




الكود المتاح خاص بسنه 2001
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 سبتمبر 2009)

harb_484 قال:


> دلوقتي معادنا مع الكودات اللي عندي وهما​
> 
> كود الخرسانه كامل بجميع أجزائه​
> 
> ...


 
تم نقل الروابط
مجهود ممتاز جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## harb_484 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا معايا كود الخرسانه لسنه 2006 وكتاب الكود بتاع التفاصيل الانشائيه
هرفعهم في المشاركه الجايه
أن الله


----------



## baraka2003 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز علي المجهود المبذول وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## bodalala (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خير ورفع درجاتك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## ROUDS (20 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## ورد النيل (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## harb_484 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*دلوقتي معانا الكود الخاص بالخرسانه والكود الخاص بالتفاصيل الانشائيه الخاص بسنه 2006*

* 

*


​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 سبتمبر 2009)

harb_484 قال:


> *دلوقتي معانا الكود الخاص بالخرسانه والكود الخاص بالتفاصيل الانشائيه الخاص بسنه 2006*​
> 
> *
> 
> *​


 
تمت الاضافة للروابط الاصلية
جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## harb_484 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ سنا الاسلام علي مجهوده الرائع في الاشراف وانه لولا مجهوده معايا مكنش الموضوع هيضهر بالصوره الجميله دي​


----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (21 سبتمبر 2009)

harb_484 قال:


> شكرا للاخ سنا الاسلام علي مجهوده الرائع في الاشراف وانه لولا مجهوده معايا مكنش الموضوع هيضهر بالصوره الجميله دي​


 
أخي الكريم / harb_484
وددت أن ألفت انتباهك إلي أن المهندسة / سنا الإسلام هي مشرفة وليست مشرف.


----------



## atataa (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## harb_484 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

وليد يوسف رميح قال:


> أخي الكريم / harb_484
> وددت أن ألفت انتباهك إلي أن المهندسة / سنا الإسلام هي مشرفة وليست مشرف.




شكرا علي المعلومه بس والله ما في فرق كلنا بشر
​


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير
في انتظار الباقي ان شاء المولي


----------



## برود الثلج (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ... ورزقك جنة عرضها كعرض السماء والارض ...


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد الموضوع مميز جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أسامة20 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا شكرا على مجهودك الوافر لكن انا من عندى لا يمكن استخدام الرابيد شير لو ممكن تحملهم على اى رابط اخر جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.yasser10 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسين الصغير (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود مشكور يا بشمهندسر وبارك الله فيك
وكل سنا وانتو والمسلمين طيبين


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بااااااااااااارك الله فيك بانتظار المزيد من مواضيعك المميزة


----------



## harb_484 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

* دلوقتي معادنا مع كتاب مهم جدا في تصميم العناصر الخرسانيه*

* Design of Reinforced Concrete Structure . DR. Mashhour A. Ghoneim*

*




*

*



*

*



*

* لينك التحميل للكتاب كامل "الثلاثه أجزاء"*

* 

*​


----------



## ag.nayel (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير .
وانا مستنى باذن الله المحاضرات او الكتاب فى طرق تصميم الخلطات الخرسانيه .
وربنا يجعل المجهود دا فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## harb_484 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*



*

* دلوقتي معادنا مع طريقه تصميم الخلطه الخرسانيه*
* سوف ارفع شرح الدكتور محمود الامام وهي مجموعه كتب تتكلم عن صناعه الخرسانه بشكل عام من البدايه الي النهايه*






*



*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تمت الاضافة مع اضافة نسخة من كتب الدكتور مشهور غنيم بالروابط الجديدة بموضوع منفصل
جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khaledpop (23 سبتمبر 2009)

يا اخونا يا ريت حد يرد علينا بلاش التجاهل ده امااااال فييييييييين المشرفين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2009)

khaledpop قال:


> يا اخونا يا ريت حد يرد علينا بلاش التجاهل ده امااااال فييييييييين المشرفين


 
جارى وضع روابط أخرى على الفورشير


----------



## khaledpop (23 سبتمبر 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> جارى وضع روابط أخرى على الفورشير


 الف شكر على المتابعة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2009)

step6 قال:


> السلا م عليكم
> موضوع جميل ومجهود ممتاز جزاك الله عليه كل خير
> ولكن روابط الدكتور هشام النجار المجموعة الثانية والثالثة لا تعمل وكذلك محاضرات اليثي واضا محاضرات د صبري الرجاء رفعهم على رابط اخر وشكرا لك و ومرحبا بك كزميل جديد ف المنتدي


 


khaledpop قال:


> الموضوع رائع جدا ويا ريت الكل يستفيد منه بس فيه طلب يار ريت حد يلبية واكون شاكر جدا شخصيا . موقع رابيد شير واقف عندى ومش بعرف احمل منه يا ريت يكون الرفع فى الموقع على 4shared الموقع فعلا رائع وشكرا مرة اخرى


 


مهندس محمد فتحى قال:


> لايوجد روابط تظهر عندى عندما اضغط على المجموعة الاولى او الثانية او غيرها فما السبب


 


galal980 قال:


> الرجاء رفع المحاضرات على موقع آخر لأن الرابيدشير لا يفتح معى إطلاقا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 


khaledpop قال:


> السلام عليكم ... ياريت حد من المشرفين اللى ربنا يبارك لهم يعيدوا رفع الكورسات دى على موقع يكون متاح للجميع عشان الفايدة تعم عينا كلنا لان رابيدشير ده معاكس مع ناس كتير ووفقنا الله جمعا الى طريق الصواب


 


أسامة20 قال:


> اولا شكرا على مجهودك الوافر لكن انا من عندى لا يمكن استخدام الرابيد شير لو ممكن تحملهم على اى رابط اخر جزاك الله خير الجزاء


 


khaledpop قال:


> يا اخونا يا ريت حد يرد علينا بلاش التجاهل ده امااااال فييييييييين المشرفين


 
تم وضع روابط اخرى للكورسات على الفورشير بالموضوع الاصلى


----------



## harb_484 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الموسوعه الهندسيه للبقري كامله
 
 
 


 
 
 
*



*
 
 
*كتب هندسيه عامه في جميع المجالات الهندسيه*
*مساحه , ستيل , طرق , خرسانه , خواص مواد , *
*رسم أنشائي*
 
 


 
*



*​


----------



## حجاج ابو القاسم (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن من فضلك ممكن تحميل كود الاستيل


----------



## harb_484 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

Advanced Soil Mechanics
By: Barja M.Das

ده الكتاب اللي عملت بيه المشروع بتاعي 
هوه كتاب جامد جدا لكل المهتمين "ميكانيكا التربه و الاساسات"



​


----------



## Jamal (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*مجهود رائع*

سلمت يداك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## harb_484 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

Egyptian steel code &
 Egyptian Code of Steel LRFD 



​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2009)

تمت اضافة الروابط
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
لا نزكى على الله احدا 
ونحسبك عند الله من المخلصين
مجهود اكثر من ممتاز ورغبه شديده فى الافاده واشكرك واتمنى من الله ان يجعلى ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك 
على فكرة انا شفت الموضوع ده فى منتدى تانى لكن مش بنفس الروح الاخويه دى والرغبة فى الافاده والحرص على ان تنفع
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2009)

harb_484 قال:


> advanced soil mechanics
> 
> by: Barja m.das​
> ده الكتاب اللي عملت بيه المشروع بتاعي
> ...


 
أين رابط الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## goldlion (24 سبتمبر 2009)

Advanced Soil Mechanics

http://rs718.rapidshare.com/files/284293251/DAS.rar

هتلاقيه فى الصوره يا بشمهندسه


----------



## harb_484 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

goldlion قال:


> advanced soil mechanics
> 
> http://rs718.rapidshare.com/files/284293251/das.rar
> 
> هتلاقيه فى الصوره يا بشمهندسه




الصوره اللي موجوده هي اللينك
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2009)

harb_484 قال:


> الصوره اللي موجوده هي اللينك​


 
تم اعادة نسخ الرابط أسفل الصورة تجنبا لاى سؤال من عضو آخر


----------



## miso2007 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا على المجهود ارائع ده 
ويا رب المزيد


----------



## life for rent (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااااك الله كل خير
موضوع هااااااااايل
بس علشان الموضوع يبقى اصح......هواسمه باشمهندس ياسر الليثى وهو ليس دكتور ثانيا هو بيدى لعين شمس مش الاسكندرية


----------



## harb_484 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> جزااااااااااااااك الله كل خير
> موضوع هااااااااايل
> بس علشان الموضوع يبقى اصح......هواسمه باشمهندس ياسر الليثى وهو ليس دكتور ثانيا هو بيدى لعين شمس مش الاسكندرية



شكرا علي المعلومه
بس المهندس ياسر جه هندسه الاسكندريه السنه اللي فاتت و معرفش مكمل ولا هيرجع تاني عين شمس و احتمال ميبقاش هوه اللي قصدي عليه
​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 سبتمبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> جزااااااااااااااك الله كل خير
> موضوع هااااااااايل
> بس علشان الموضوع يبقى اصح......هواسمه باشمهندس ياسر الليثى وهو ليس دكتور ثانيا هو بيدى لعين شمس مش الاسكندرية


 



harb_484 قال:


> شكرا علي المعلومه
> 
> بس المهندس ياسر جه هندسه الاسكندريه السنه اللي فاتت و معرفش مكمل ولا هيرجع تاني عين شمس و احتمال ميبقاش هوه اللي قصدي عليه​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا
وماحيفرق ما اذا كان المهندس الليثى مهندس او دكتور بجامعة الاسكندرية او عين شمس المهم ان المادة الهندسية قيمة ومفيدة لجميع الاعضاء وان المادة العلمية موجودة فعلا باسم صاحبها وهو المهندس الليثى او دكتور الليثى
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه المشاركات القيمة المفيدة للآخرين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد دهشورى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الموسوعه
واسمحولى ان اسجل اعجابى للمرة المليون بالروح الموجوده فى الملتقى والتى تميزه عن اى موقع او منتدى اخر 
وحقيقه لا فرق بين عضو ومشرف وطالب ومهندس الكل هنا اخوه
بارك الله لنا فى المنتدى 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## harb_484 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

فيديوهات تنفيذ الاعمده في الموقع
 للمهندس الليثي







​


----------



## harb_484 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا جمعت بعض من اسئله المقابلات الشخصيه اللي ممكن نتعرضلها في حياتنا العمليه من أحد المواقع المتخصصه 

http://www.allinterview.com/Interview-Questions/Civil-Engineering.html

وانا نزلت صفحات الويب الخاصه بجميع الاسئله الموجوده




​


----------



## harb_484 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شويه ملفات بوربوينت في
 "ميكانيكا التربه و الاساسات"








​


----------



## harb_484 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

حصر كميات وحساب تكاليف للقواعد



​


----------



## m7mod45 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاؤك الله خيرا*​


----------



## m7mod45 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاؤك الله خيرا*​


----------



## m7mod45 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*مجهود رائع اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير
في انتظار الباقي ان شاء المولي*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 سبتمبر 2009)

تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سيد صالح (26 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مجهود جبار و عظيم جدا منك وادعوا الله ان يجزيك عنه كل خير وانا نفسى فى اى دروس فى تصميمات الاستيل وتكون واضحة وسهلة و شكرا


----------



## عمرو محمد العطفى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمد بدرى جابر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم علي المستوى العالي في الاداء


----------



## eng_ah_maher (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_sama (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم الله كل خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## master-gc_abdo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم انا طالب من الجزائر متخصص في مجال الهندسة المدنية سنة 4 ( master 1)
اصدقائي ارجوا منكم ان تقبلوا طلبي . اريد ان تساعدوني في ايجاد دروس و كتب و مشاريع نهاية الدراسة او حتى مواقع للتحميل في مجال الهندسة المدنية كل هذا يا اخواني اريده باللغة الفرنسية 
و جزاكم الله خير و الله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين 
عاش المنتدى عاشت المحبة والاخوة.............و السلااااااااااااااام_


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 سبتمبر 2009)

master-gc_abdo قال:


> _السلام عليكم انا طالب من الجزائر متخصص في مجال الهندسة المدنية سنة 4 ( master 1)_
> _اصدقائي ارجوا منكم ان تقبلوا طلبي . اريد ان تساعدوني في ايجاد دروس و كتب و مشاريع نهاية الدراسة او حتى مواقع للتحميل في مجال الهندسة المدنية كل هذا يا اخواني اريده باللغة الفرنسية _
> _و جزاكم الله خير و الله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين _
> _عاش المنتدى عاشت المحبة والاخوة.............و السلااااااااااااااام_


 
تم وضع طلب حضرتك بموضوع منفصل ضمانا للوصول الى طلبك


----------



## harb_484 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ملف أكسيل يشرح كيفيه أختيار حديد التسليح







برنامج أتزان الميول
Stability of Slope












برنامج EPANET لتصيمم شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي












برنامج SURFER V.8 الغني عن التعريف














شرح برنامج Primavera Enterprise 5.0 
المهندس ريمون وهذا شرح فيديو للمبتدئين




​


----------



## harb_484 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

انا كده خلصت كل اللي عندي و اللي قدرت أجمعه من خلال دراستي و عايز أشكر كل اللي ساهموا معايا و خلو الموضوع يظهر بالشكل الجميل ده وعايز أشكر خصوصا المشرفه المتميزه جدا "سنا الاسلام" لمتبعتها للموضوع دايما و عايز اشكر المنتدي الجميل ده و أعضائه المتميزين وعايز أقول حاجه أن معظم الملفات المرفوعه أنا كنت جيبها من المنتدي ده و لكن للاسف لم اتذكر أسامي الاعضاء اللي رفعوا معظم الملفات في أول مره

ألف ألف ألف شكر​


----------



## ehk1000 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
بصراحة مجهود ضخم يستحق كل الشكر
وعندي رجاء هو رفع الملفات التي رفعت فقط على الرابيد شير علي موقع اخر غيره


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 سبتمبر 2009)

harb_484 قال:


> انا كده خلصت كل اللي عندي و اللي قدرت أجمعه من خلال دراستي و عايز أشكر كل اللي ساهموا معايا و خلو الموضوع يظهر بالشكل الجميل ده وعايز أشكر خصوصا المشرفه المتميزه جدا "سنا الاسلام" لمتبعتها للموضوع دايما و عايز اشكر المنتدي الجميل ده و أعضائه المتميزين وعايز أقول حاجه أن معظم الملفات المرفوعه أنا كنت جيبها من المنتدي ده و لكن للاسف لم اتذكر أسامي الاعضاء اللي رفعوا معظم الملفات في أول مره​
> 
> 
> ألف ألف ألف شكر​


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
تمت اضافة الروابط للموضع الاصلى مع نسخ بعض المشاركات الاخرى كمواضيع منفصلة حرصا على استفادة جميع الاعضاء ممن يبحثوا عن هذه المواضيع فقط


----------



## محمددهب (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع وجبار وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ibrahim1001 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

very niceee

be first

for good worke


----------



## تامر. (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## usamafathi (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد بجد انتوا شباب ما حصلتوش ايه يابنى الحلاوة دى بجد اسكندرانى كريم واصيل ربنا يباركلك
مهندس دفعة 1994 -مدنى اسكندرية


----------



## aymanbasal (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mofta79 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

хорошо
احسنت وبارك الله فيك واتابك الله


----------



## إسلام علي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## abou treika (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاكم خيرااا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## حسن احمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس مجهود اكثر من رائع*​


----------



## lukjv (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مواضيع ممتازة وفيدة جدا ياريت كتاب يشرح taad pro بلتفصيل:63:


----------



## ben fouad (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررراً مهندسنا العزيز على مجهودك الجبار .. أضاء الله حياتك بنور علمه ورحمته انه سميع مجيب الدعاء.. وكـــــــــــــــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــــام وانتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم بخيـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## mohamed hamd (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حامد سمير حامد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد مجهود جبار واكثر من رائع تستحق الاشاده وربنا يبارك فيك 

ياريت لو ممكن تخطيط نقل وهندسة المرور شرح


----------



## محمودشمس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع 
اشكرك جدا وبارك الله لك


----------



## 4M4EVER (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووور على هذا المجهود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adel khalil (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود وافر ربنا يبارك فيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedhien (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*مجهود جااااامد يا باشمهندس تستحق عليه الشكر بجد
الف شـــكر ليك*


----------



## جولدمان (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يحميك ويجازيك خير يارب


----------



## عبده عجاج (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 0yaz9 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

والله رهيييييب شكرا لك يا بطل


----------



## 0yaz9 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

والله رهيييييب شكرا لك يا بطل


----------



## mohamed hamd (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود العظيم وربنا يجعلك فى خدمة المسلمين


----------



## احمد سيد صالح (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد انا كنت محتاج كورس ستيل عين شمس وربنا يجزيك خير
بس يا ريت اى جميع كورسات ستيل عين شمس حيث اننى بدأت فى دبلومة و محتجها جداً
وجزاك الله الف خير عما تقدمه.


----------



## life for rent (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع......بارك الله فيك 
بس كان عندى طلب بسيط جدا ..........ملزمة الزلازل للمهندس ياسر االيثى.....صفحة 576 بايظة ومش واضحة خالص.............اتمنى ان حضرتك ترفع الصفحة دى فقط علشان تتم الاستفادة...........جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## harb_484 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رائع......بارك الله فيك
> بس كان عندى طلب بسيط جدا ..........ملزمة الزلازل للمهندس ياسر االيثى.....صفحة 576 بايظة ومش واضحة خالص.............اتمنى ان حضرتك ترفع الصفحة دى فقط علشان تتم الاستفادة...........جزاك الله خيرا



اولا أزيك يابشمهندس اللينك الموجود هو كورس الخرسانه للمهندس ياسر الالكتروني من علي موقعه شخصيا و هذا الكورس يعتبر بديل للكورس اللي كونت انا رفعه في اول مره 
النسخه دي واضحه جدا جدا جدا

http://www.multiupload.com/JV8B38WSZV

مع اطيب تحياتي


​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

موقع جميل يحتوي على الكثير من الكتب المهمة


http://www.aboutcivil.com/


----------



## medo1919 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmed0101979043 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## life for rent (10 أكتوبر 2009)

روووووووووووووح يا شيخ الله يفتح عليك
ويجازيك خيرا دنيا واخرة


----------



## life for rent (11 أكتوبر 2009)

للاسف ياباشمهندس..........الملزمة اللى انا بتكلم عنها مش موجودة لا فى الرابط دة http://www.multiupload.com/JV8B38WSZV
ولا موجودة اصلا فى الموقع الرسمى للمهندس ياسر


----------



## عائشة بنت محمد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

في البدايه الف شكر علي مجهودك الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ولكن ارجو منك المزيد من كورسات ادارة المشروعات لو تفضلت
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## harb_484 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> للاسف ياباشمهندس..........الملزمة اللى انا بتكلم عنها مش موجودة لا فى الرابط دة http://www.multiupload.com/jv8b38wszv
> ولا موجودة اصلا فى الموقع الرسمى للمهندس ياسر



في ملزمه فيها شرح زلازل بس في الكورس بتاع المهندس "هشام النجار" تقريبا والله اعلم في اخر جزء للاسف انا مش عارف هي فين بالظبط بس هي موجوده
​


----------



## sh sh (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك مجهود رائع
م . شريف


----------



## علي البغدادي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
كتبها الله في ميزان حسناتك
ودمت لنا


----------



## ahmedhien (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*كورسات طرق*

ارجو المساعدة للحصول على كورسات فى مادة الطرق -رابعة مدنى - كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية


----------



## life for rent (11 أكتوبر 2009)

harb_484 قال:


> في ملزمه فيها شرح زلازل بس في الكورس بتاع المهندس "هشام النجار" تقريبا والله اعلم في اخر جزء للاسف انا مش عارف هي فين بالظبط بس هي موجوده​


 
للاسف حضرتك مش فاهم قصدى خالص
انا اقصد الملزمة اللى انت نزلتها فى الصفحة الاولى للموضوع اللى هى فى ملازم المهندس ياسر الليثى......فى ملزمة فيهم اسمها احمال الزلازل..........الصفحة رقم 576 بايظة .....فلو تقدر تنزل الصفحة دى بس...............وعموما الف شكر لاهتمامك ومحاولتك للمساعدة.........جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## harb_484 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

life for rent قال:


> للاسف حضرتك مش فاهم قصدى خالص
> انا اقصد الملزمة اللى انت نزلتها فى الصفحة الاولى للموضوع اللى هى فى ملازم المهندس ياسر الليثى......فى ملزمة فيهم اسمها احمال الزلازل..........الصفحة رقم 576 بايظة .....فلو تقدر تنزل الصفحة دى بس...............وعموما الف شكر لاهتمامك ومحاولتك للمساعدة.........جزاك الله خيرا




لا شكر علي واجب بس للاسف كان نفسي اساعدك
​


----------



## harb_484 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedhien قال:


> ارجو المساعدة للحصول على كورسات فى مادة الطرق -رابعة مدنى - كلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية



اولا ازيك يا بشمهندس كورس هندسه الطرق للاسف مش موجود عندي بس أنا كنت رافع كتب هندسيه عامه في جميع المجالات منها كتاب بيتكلم في الطرق 
الكتاب ده كويس و زي المنهج بتاع جامعه الاسكندريه حوالي 75%

الرابط الخاص بالمجموعه

http://rapidshare.com/files/284276041/First_Study.rar

​


----------



## shehp mostafa (13 أكتوبر 2009)

واللة كلمة شكرا شوية عليك جذاك اللة كل خير


----------



## عليما (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اقل كلمه ممكن تقال ربنا يجزيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## هادي المهندس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
_*
مشكور اخي العزيز على الموضوع المتواصل المفيد اكيد وبارك الله بك .....
اريد ان انبه الى ان اغلب الدول العربيه لا تملك تصريح بالدخول الى الرابيد شير والتحميل منه ... لذا لو امكن ان هناك بعض الملفات مرفوعه على الرابيد شير اذا امكن رفعها على فور شارد لانه متاح .......

اكرر شكري وتحياتي للجميع *_


----------



## sanapl (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك بس عاوزين الري وخواص المواد لتانية مدني واي كرسات هندسة اسيوط


----------



## م/حمدي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير لاتنسونا من صالح دعاؤكم


----------



## منال787 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بس عندي تعلق عبرنامج epanet
بتخيل انه هلا برنامج watercad
اقوى منه.........مشكور


----------



## ليث الغريري (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*







أن شاء الله سيتم تقديم كورسات الكاملة لهندسة الاسكندرية قسم مدني 

بالأضافة لجزء من كورسات هندسة عين شمس وهندسة القاهرة

بالأضافة للأكواد المتاحة

سيتم عرضهم أن شاء الله علي فترات 

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد البرقعاوي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

انت مهندس رائع تفيد جميع المهتمين بالهندسة..شكرا جزيلا 
محمد البرقعاوي


----------



## semsems (18 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي كلمة شكر قليلة ولا توفيك حقك

م.ياسر كان استاذي في هندسة عين شمس هو معيد شاطر ومجتهد جدااااااااااا 
كان فيه فعلا 2 معيدين باسم ياسر ف الكلية احدهم لم يعين كمعيد والتاني كان معاه هيونداي اكسنت


----------



## محمدفؤاد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشا ولو عندك حاجه عن عقود ومواصفات كتب او قوانين ياريت


----------



## ma_civil (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## trubleshooting (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الديب (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشهمندس علي المجهود الجميل وهندسة اسكندرية تكسب طبعا بحكم اني خريج هندسة اسكندرية


----------



## ENGSHADY (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والي الامام::84:


----------



## محمد رضا نصار (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر وننتظر المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## WENSH82 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

والله مش عارف إزاى أعبر عن شكرى لك؟؟؟
جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## *محمود سالم* (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك ياهندسة وربنا يعينك على فعل الخير دائما


----------



## عبدالقوى (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed hamd (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود العظيم


----------



## عبدالرزاق ديكنة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن المشاركة


----------



## karansh (25 أكتوبر 2009)

* ريد المعايير الفنية لمهنة أخصائي البراد steel
انا عمل  [FONT=&quot]فى الشركه العربيه للصناعات الحديد والصلب السويد 
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]: مساعد براد[/FONT]
اريد ان اتعلم الواح*​


----------



## thebrave_amor (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم اللهما شاء الله علي المجهود الرائع يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عادل ج (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hero12 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

متشكر جدا وحاجة محترمة حقيقى
:77::77:


----------



## oum wail (26 أكتوبر 2009)

لم اتمكن من التحميل -ارجو اعادة النظر-وشكرا


----------



## اميرةالحنية (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور ياخى


----------



## محمودشمس (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## sabahs (27 أكتوبر 2009)

لم استطيع التحميل ممكن الخطوات


----------



## ميرو سابق (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو الحصول علي كتاب في هندسه السكه الحديد


----------



## maksha (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود عظيم و ربنا يكرمك بنفعك للناس


----------



## eng_ma (29 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك بجد حاجات مفيدة


----------



## عمرو فرج ذكى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

والله الف الف شكر على المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دينا تركى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا احب احييكوا بجد على المجهود الاكتر من رائع بجد
انا طالبه فى رابعه مدنى 
جامعه قناه السويس فرع اسماعيليه
انا دخلت مشروع انشاءات ومطلوب منى ريبورت عن 
domes
cones
shells
folded plates
الريبورت المفروض عباره عن شرح طريقته التصميم مع وجود مثال
وبما ان احنا فرع لكليه فالمكتبه عندنا مفيهاش كتب كتير وملقتش فيها حاجه تفدنى
وانا مش لاقيه حاجه عن تصميم الحاجات دى على النت غير للdomes 
وبجد محتاجه مساعده او اى نصايح بالنسبه للمشروع عامه لانى حاسه انه تقيل وصعب وللريبورت ده ياريت
وشكرا ليكو كتير


----------



## نسيم العراقي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد 
و نتمنى من عندك المزيد


----------



## Engineer Sara (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا ..... انا عضو جديد في المنتدى .. اريد كتب في الهندسه المدنيه وخاصه في المساحه والهندسه الجيوتقنيه ويا ريت يكون من حد في الاردن ...... ما حد يزعل ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر ...... واتمنى ان اكون خفيفه عليكم ....


----------



## almomani (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الجهد واكيد ح يستفيد الكثير من هذه المواضيع
ونتمنى مشاركات ومواضيع اخرى


----------



## yy_yy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ان شاء الله
بس فى طلب معلش عايزة كورسات جامعة القاهرة


----------



## ST.ENG (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الكبير مع خالص امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

engineer sara قال:


> مرحبا ..... انا عضو جديد في المنتدى .. اريد كتب في الهندسه المدنيه وخاصه في المساحه والهندسه الجيوتقنيه ويا ريت يكون من حد في الاردن ...... ما حد يزعل ..... ولكم جزيل الشكر ...... واتمنى ان اكون خفيفه عليكم ....


 السلام عليكم
هناك العديد من الكتب في مجال المساحة متوفرة في عمان وافضلها حسب رأيي للدكتور يوسف صيام المدرس في الجامعة الاردنيةحيث انها عملية وتساعد المهندس في حياتة العملية وهذه الكتب متوفرة في :-

مكتبات بيع الكتب في الجامعة الاردنية.
مكتبات بيع الكتب امام الجامعة الاردنية البوابة الغربية وعلى الباب الرئيسي.
نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين -عمان الشميساني
المكتبات في وسط البلد (عمان) مثل مكتبة المحتسب وما يجاورها من مكتبات


----------



## Engineer Sara (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا : 
شكرا الك اخي رزق حجاوي , انا عندي كتاب اصول المساحه للدكتور يوسف صيام بس انا بدي كتاب الكتروني موضح ومفصل للمساحه لإني وبصراحه مش فاهمه شي من الماده وبحاول افهم لكن بلاقي حالي بحفظ الماده ......... وانا بتمنى من اي حد يضع كتب للمساحه وبخاصه التي تدرس في الاردن ....... ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ......
 المهندسه : ساره .


----------



## anoon (31 أكتوبر 2009)

انا عايزه كورسات تصميم اعمال رى لو عندك يا بشمهندس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2009)

engineer sara قال:


> مرحبا :
> شكرا الك اخي رزق حجاوي , انا عندي كتاب اصول المساحه للدكتور يوسف صيام بس انا بدي كتاب الكتروني موضح ومفصل للمساحه لإني وبصراحه مش فاهمه شي من الماده وبحاول افهم لكن بلاقي حالي بحفظ الماده ......... وانا بتمنى من اي حد يضع كتب للمساحه وبخاصه التي تدرس في الاردن ....... ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ......
> المهندسه : ساره .


 السلام عليكم
حسبما اذكر ان للدكتور يوسف صيام اكثر من كتاب مساحة وفي اكثر من مجال.
اما بخصوص فهم المساحة فيحتاج بالاضافة للشرح النظري التدريب العملي فمن غير التدريب والعمل على اجهزة المساحة لا يمكن فهم المساحة فهي لا تحتاج الى الحفظ بشكل اساسي فهي ليست قصيدة شعر وما عليك سوى الاهتمام بالقسم العملي الذي يعطى بالجامعة وكذلك التدريب في العطل او حتى ايام الدراسة في المشاريع الهندسية وستجدين ان المساحه من اسهل علوم الهندسة فهي تعتمد بالاساس على الرياضيات
.


----------



## محمد سيد2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد شبانه (31 أكتوبر 2009)

والله العظيم بجد يا بشمهندس انا مش عارف اقول لحضرتك ايه بجد ... تسلم ايدك يا هندسة بجد


----------



## khaled awad (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا
بي ممكن كتب فى تصميم منشآت الرى


----------



## فهدالادهم (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## سيد طه محمد (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خيراً*





​


----------



## caber128 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

انتا مهندس جدع وليك كل الاحترام


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*طلب محاضرات في ميكانيك الموائع*

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لديه محاضرات حامعة القاهرة او الاسكندرية او عين شمس او كتب ( باللغة العربية او الانجليزية ) في مادة ميكانيك الموائع Fluid Mechanics للسنة الثانية 
مع الشكر الجزيل​


----------



## زهير موسى (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس و متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## م.أسماء اليكس (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود اكتر من رائع
مجهود متميز شكرا


----------



## محمد إبراهيم شحاته (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي الكريم وكتب لك هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

اللهم أعنا على الاقتداء به وأن ننفع أمتنا وديننا بما تعلمنا


----------



## مهندس شعبان مختار (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## maldeno (5 نوفمبر 2009)

mashkor ya m3alem


----------



## احمد صبحى خرويلة (5 نوفمبر 2009)

انا شايف انك انسان بمعنى الكلمة انك تتحمل كل العناء دة عشان تساعد غيرك واللة ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس .....طلب صغير ياريت ترفع الملفات دى خصوصا كود الاساسات على اى سرفر تانى غير الربيد شير لانة مش بيفتح خالص


----------



## سعيد حسين البهيدى (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك ياباشمهندس


----------



## atef80 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن كتاب فى هندسه السكه الحديد من فضلك


----------



## engbadran (8 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم يا باشمهندسين الروابط فيها مشكله كل ما أفتح الرابط يطلعلى صفحة عاوزنى أشترك فى ال داوون لود .
ياريت تدلونى بارك الله فيكم


----------



## faresm (9 نوفمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## faresm (9 نوفمبر 2009)

gfttr'


----------



## faresm (9 نوفمبر 2009)

merci


----------



## عمدة ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذة المجهودات التى تستحق الشكر والثناء ولكن هنا معظم الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## colossus (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*مجهود رائع اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير
*​


----------



## eng.DOODO (10 نوفمبر 2009)

_الف شكر على هالمجهوود الرائع.._


----------



## عبدالرحمن39 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن39 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

كود هندسة الري يرتبط باساسيات علم التربة


----------



## عبدالرحمن39 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عن هندسة الري


----------



## waleed wajdy (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكور على هذا المجهود بس ياريت تساعدني أنا طالب في أولى مدني لو عندك إنشاء معماي أو مساحة ياريت تساعدني:7:


----------



## ابولجين الكبيسي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود


----------



## tamertahh (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا اشكرك يا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الكبير وادعو الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
ثانيا انت قلت في المشاركة رقم 6 انك لديك المزيد من الكورسات وسترفعها قريبا ونحن بانتظارها


----------



## وجيه انور (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_shaker (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر خاص لكل من ساهم فى اخراج هذا العمل الرئع ولكن أنا حديث العهد بالنت وأود معرفة كيفية تنزيل هذه البرامج 




ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hope_2006 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر و ربنا يكرمك بجد و يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد شكرا جدا ليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م أحمد نقير (13 نوفمبر 2009)

_ماشاءالله مجهوديستحق الشكروالثناء(قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم(من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله))علمنا الله واياكم.............._


----------



## زين طارق (14 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you very mouch


----------



## emadysof (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندسنا الغالي


----------



## Triplem (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
شكرا لك بقوة


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله ....الله يعطيكم العافية..


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (14 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع والاروع المجهود الجبار لتلخيص مثل تلك الاعمال 

مبرووووووووووووووووووك 

....
...
..
.
​


----------



## اشرف محمد محمود (15 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك على هذه المعلومات القيمه جدا وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## Eng.M_Abu Bakr (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you so much


----------



## safwan rahhal (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شي رائع شكرا للجميع


----------



## غيث الكعبي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*الف شكر اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## walid_codeng (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما ونتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## م.احمد عمر على (19 نوفمبر 2009)

:75:جزاك الله كل خير على جميل صنعك:75:​


----------



## mo7amed_el3wam (19 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس لكن مفيش اي كورسات لهندسه شبرا وياريت لو موجود فديوها للمهندس لليثي او اي حد غيره في شرح التصميم للكمرات والاعمده يكون كويس جدا


----------



## محمد جاسم الشمري (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكر و تقدير*

شكرا يا اخي و وفقك الله ممكن محاضرات hydraulic structures


----------



## المهندس محمد عزمي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال:اذا كان جسر 80سم في 17سم ضبل كان 8ملي هل استطيع ان اضع جسر 80سم في 17سم كان واحده في 10ملي رجاءا جاوبوني بسرعه ع سؤال.....


----------



## علاءالاثوري (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين علي هذا الاهداء الرائع من البرامج الهندسيه لطلاب الهندسه المدنيه 
ونتمناان يستفيد من هذهي البرامج كل مهندس محب لمجال عمله


----------



## basheerhoseen (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذه الدورات


----------



## aly ragab (22 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## dadiya (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ماذا نقصد بالروابط


----------



## روبيه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

انا يدوب مستخدمة للموقع ، لكن فعلا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ، لان فعلا اجل شئ تقدر تساعد بيه العلم .
ربنا يجزيكم خير عن مجهوداتكم


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع ممكن روابط غير الربدشير عشان نقد نحمل وشكرا


----------



## أبوجبل (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
مشكوووور


----------



## WANTED4EVER (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خيررررررررر


----------



## essam-elkady (25 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكرا لك وهذه كتب قيمة بالطبع


----------



## youngeng (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله بجد مواضيع حلوة جدا بس مش عارف انزل حاجة منهم


----------



## وليد السويدي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يوفق على هالمجهود


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*أرجو الاطلاع..*

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب - شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

لكم جميعاً خالص التحيــــــات..​


----------



## Nabilnagy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم​*


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع الله يعطيكم العافية.جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ay_416_an (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك يا باشمهندس
وكان عندى سؤال لوعندك اجزاء تانى لشرح ادارة المشروعات للمهندس ريمون ياريت ترفعها وربنا يوفقك
على فكره المهندس ريمون كان المحاضر فى السكشن 2004 بكالوريوس فى ادارة المشروعات وشرحه ممتاز


----------



## saadelshemy (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اسجل اعجابى الشديد بهذا المجهود الضخم 
بارك الله فيكم و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عجب تميم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررا علي هذا الجهد ال


----------



## body55 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود جااااامد يا باشمهندس تستحق عليه الشكر بجد
الف شـــكر ليك ..................................................


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شــكــرا لك جــدا


----------



## laith_civil (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحة موضوع جديد وفريد من نوعه جدااااااااااااا ومجهود رائع فعلا بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## كريم الدمياطى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و ألف شكر على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## mud666 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع ربنا يتقبل وينفع بهذا العلم


----------



## م/ عصام (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود جبار جداً.


----------



## صقرالخليج (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود جبار واكثرالله من امثالك يابشمهندس


----------



## فايز حميدان (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شسكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فايز حميدان (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:67:


----------



## دار التصميم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع--ياريت كورس ميكانيكا التربة والاساسات --عين شمس*


----------



## ابونمه (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## ghoname (1 يناير 2010)

بصراحة مجهود كبير
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bucher (7 يناير 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم ان يضعها في ميزان حسناتك لاننا بصراحة لا نستطيع موافاتك بالشكر الكافي


----------



## محمد2003 (7 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم ولوعندك نماذج مشاريع مدني بالشرح علشان عندي مناقشة المشروع قريبا ارسلها لي سريعا لوسمحت وجزاكم الله خيرا مع الشكر .


----------



## احمد مجدي حسن (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (7 يناير 2010)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engbassim1234 (8 يناير 2010)

والله هذا جهد رائع اسأل الله ان يجزيك عليه خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (8 يناير 2010)

بجد من يوم ما شاركت في المنتدي الجميل دا مافي حاجة لفتت انتباهي اكتر من الشغل الرائع جداً جداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداًجداً


----------



## abu Habib (8 يناير 2010)

100 شكر 

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## abu Habib (8 يناير 2010)

*والله بجد الف الف الف الف الف شكر*​


----------



## محمودشمس (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (9 يناير 2010)

تتحمل كل العناء ده علشان تساعد غيرك 
ربنا يبارك فيك ياباشمهندس 
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

على فكرة الروابط ممتازة عشرة على عشرة


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (9 يناير 2010)

جزالك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ومزيد من التقدم والرقي
الف شكر يا بشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع ده
نتمني المزيد ويارب الكل يستفيد من هذه المعلومات القيمة ان شاء الله


----------



## KUDESIGN (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا (يرفع الله الذين أمنوا منكم والذين اوتوا العلم درجات)
نسأل الله تعالي أن يجعلنا سببا لنصرة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (11 يناير 2010)

مليون شكر أخي الكريم وبارك الله بجهودك الجبارة وجزاء عنها وعنا الف خير


----------



## الصلفاح (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بش مهندس على هذه ا لجهود البذوله


----------



## الصكر العراقي (13 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (16 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يأاخي العزيز.....


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور يابشمهندس وبارك الله فيك وفي انتظارالمزيد


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمودعبد المنعم (29 يناير 2010)

*شكرا ياباشا*


----------



## دووودووو (31 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد عمران (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور للغاية على الإفادة.


----------



## مؤيد قداره (4 فبراير 2010)

shukran


----------



## 904haya (5 فبراير 2010)

*ضروري*

السلام عليكم يا اخوان ... :56:
انا سنةcivil engineering 2 . 
يا ريت كتاب fluid mechanics 8th edition or 7th edition 
و اذا في اي شيء عن ال structure 1 ,,, 
مساحة( servery ).....
شكرا.....
:80::80:


----------



## engmohamad (5 فبراير 2010)

ملفات رائعة بارك الله فيك


----------



## بوشناق (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع كما وكيفا


----------



## shakawa_h (7 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفي انتظارالمزيد*
​


----------



## nazarassem (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا مهندسنا
يارب يكرمك و يتواصل مجهودك


----------



## القصاري (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## ammar567 (17 فبراير 2010)

اذا امكن اريد تصميم الاساس الشريطي في البناء كجدران حاملة


----------



## fakhri80 (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ما قصرت


----------



## جلال القصبي (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مانفعتمونا به من معلومات قيمه لكن رابط rapid share اللى وضعتوه لا يعمل ودايما يعطى error فهل هناك اى رابط تانى لتنزيل تلك الملفات بارك الله فيكم...اخوكم فى الله وائل عبد المجيد


----------



## محمد جاكو (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بيسان87 (28 فبراير 2010)

ما شاء الله
موسوعة قييمه
تسلم اخي


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ..عمل جبار والله يستاهل تحية
اللهم اني اسألك علما نافعا وقلبا خاشعا وعملا متقبلا ودينا قيما واسألك دوام العافية من بلية واسألك تمام العافية واسألك الغنى عن الناس


----------



## rania20682 (9 مارس 2010)

جزاء الله كل خير بجد 
انا كنت محتاجه جدا الكورسات والكتب دى وكنت مش عارفه اجمع الورق العندى بس حاول ترفع لنا كود الاستيل القديم وجداول الحديد ان امكن جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## SALAH EDINE (9 مارس 2010)

في الحقيقة هذا عمل جبار و رارجو من الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيما حلمى (12 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Civil.Eng.Eslam (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمدعمرمحمد (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى وحسن الله خطاك ونتمنى من المزيد باذن الله


----------



## ديار26 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور على الكورسات
بعد اذنكم هذا رابط كورس الخرسانة الاول للي لديه مشكلة مع الرابيد شير 
من هنا
والمجموعة الثانية 
من هنا
والمجموعة الثالثة
من هنا
وارجو اضافته الى الموضوع


----------



## mohy_y2003 (19 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيراً علي هذا المجهود الرائع ونسال الله ان ينفع به جموع المهندسين ان شاء الله


----------



## firas114 (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اذ كان ممكن كورسات في الانشاءات المتقدمة finite element


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
احييك جدا علي هذا الجهد الجبار الذي نسأل المولي عز و جل ان يثقل بيه ميزانك و ميزان كل من ساهم معك و كل من ادلي بعلمه نفعنا الله به جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## باسندوة (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## باسندوة (30 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الروابط الذي قدمتموهارائعةجدااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed mido (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور حبيبي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (13 أبريل 2010)

مجهـــود رائع أخى الكريم , ومستنين منك الجديد


----------



## ساميه عابد (17 أبريل 2010)

*اعتراف بالجميل*

مجهود جبار وسيعود بالنفع على عدد كبير من المهندسين . لكم كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## وحيدعلى (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد_سلوم (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نادية كريم (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer.medo43 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الجبار وننتظر المزيد


----------



## عازف_جيتار (26 أبريل 2010)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااائع*

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس والله

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## m66666677 (26 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot my brother


----------



## struct-eng (26 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaanx alot


----------



## mody_elsary (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.بوحمد (28 أبريل 2010)

ألف ألف شكر لك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## aaza (2 مايو 2010)

شكراً على الهدايا الغيم[/quote][/quote]


----------



## honey33 (4 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hammhamm44 (4 مايو 2010)

حقيقى مجهود علمى جميل فشكرا للجميع


----------



## botek_2010 (6 مايو 2010)

رررررررررررااائئئئئئئئععة واكتر كمان


----------



## محمددنيا (6 مايو 2010)

مجهود جبار جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer ghaly (7 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا والله يا بش مهندس مجموعه رائعه


----------



## بثينة 1984 (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير بس رابط rapid share مش قادرة انزله ارجو المساعده


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (9 مايو 2010)

*مجهود رائع اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير
في انتظار الباقي ان شاء المولي*​


----------



## ahmad84tiger (10 مايو 2010)

*مجهود جااااامد يا باشمهندس تستحق عليه الشكر بجد
الف شـــكر ليك 
هل هذه الكورسات الموجودة عندك كلها و لا فيه عندك كمان؟؟*​


----------



## engineer ghaly (12 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## 000000 (12 مايو 2010)

ميرسي اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد البحر وسمكاااااااااااااااااااته يا شيخ العرب


----------



## salahfashour (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا على المجهود الغير عادى


----------



## حازم شوقي (21 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حازم شوقي (21 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## zainab ebraheem (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قطوسو (2 يونيو 2010)

ممتـاز


----------



## الفاتح ملتقى (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولواليدك


----------



## hema.eliwa (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل الفيصل (15 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر وفقك الله


----------



## م/ الهيثم (29 يونيو 2010)

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك .... مجهود رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## محسن موسى (23 يوليو 2010)

انت راجل جامد جدا جدا 100000000000000000 شكرا


----------



## الميزان الرقمي (25 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة انت متميز جدددددددددداااا


----------



## الميزان الرقمي (25 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ay_416_an (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود
بس عندى تعليق بسيط ان الجزء الخاص بمادة نظرية الانشاءات هندسة الاسكندريه اعتقد انه خاص بالمهندس مصطفى شوقى ايام لما كان معيد بالقسم اعتقدانه دلوقتى دكتور واى حد ذاكر من الورق ده يعرفه من النظام بتاعه والخط 
وشكرا


----------



## السيد المهذب (1 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع 0000شكرا"


----------



## mohy_y2003 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا علي مجهودك الرائع اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## mody_09 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## dyar_87 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اقدم لك جزيل الشكر على الكتب القيمة


----------



## جلال طاهر (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا 
الله يجزيك الجنة 
ويجزيك خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## mdsayed (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almohandesw (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## almohandesw (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا انا كنت محتاجهم فعلا


----------



## dodge_v (8 سبتمبر 2010)

tahnks alot fr these cources it is really helpful


----------



## magdogo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كورساټ الرياضيات would it be possible to get copies of all the mathematic 

courses offered

Brothers and Sisters

Thanks


----------



## Eng.Marwa1 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## vampirs (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engdel (14 أكتوبر 2010)

please i need the three books for dr mashour to be on other link because the megaupload site is blocked in saudi arabia please help for that


----------



## ahmed wafa (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elaf moatasim (5 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معلومات عن الكشف عن عيوب المعادن بواسطه المجهر الالكتروني


----------



## احمد الصاوى80 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسه وربنا يكرمك


----------



## adelfathy79 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## darknight2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه ...............جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ST.ENG (19 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## motafa (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .
من فضلك لو عندك كورس تصميم المنشآت الهيروليكية للدكتور ربيع نصر هندسة الأسكندرية .
مصطفى الجنيدى .


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الفاضل علي هذا المجهود الكبير وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## majdiotoom (2 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## القناااااص (10 يناير 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر يابشمهندس على المجهود الكبير


----------



## حسن يوسف محمد (13 فبراير 2011)

i want information and books about foundation problems in expansive soil


----------



## haitham_awad (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
وزادك من فضله


----------



## نيودريل (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وفي انتظارالمزيد


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (12 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## c.eng ashry (1 أبريل 2011)

:75::75:الف مليون شكر:77: على المجهود الجامد ده:58:


----------



## porto (5 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك وبالتوفيق لك


----------



## arch_hamada (19 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## D r e a m (20 مايو 2011)

موسوعه بجد 

شكرا يا بشمهندس 
​


----------



## محمود العرابى (28 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يا باشا


----------



## مؤمنة يحيى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

يجزيك الخير .


----------



## oc1045 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور حدا جدا جدا


----------



## oc1045 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرة جدا


----------



## oc1045 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعة المطلوب مشاريع تم تنفيذها على أرض الواقع


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sayed2051 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جااااااااااااااامد


----------



## amr haroun (19 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / خالد البنا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ممتاز جدا ما شاء الله 


جزاك الله الجنه
​


----------



## م / خالد البنا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

هل يوجد ملفات فيديو "صوت وصوره"

لشرح هذه الكورسات
​


----------



## karimovitch (5 ديسمبر 2011)

Begad Rabna Yekrmk yyyyyyyyyyyyarb


----------



## سالم عباس (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله بيك


----------



## مهندس محمود جمال (5 فبراير 2012)

الله يفتح عليك يا هندسة


----------



## bboumediene (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (7 فبراير 2012)

بجد شكرا جدا بس ياريت ياريت محاضرات دكتور خليفة الخاصة بـ رابعة مدنى و الكورس الاختيارى لو امكن


----------



## مهندسة مكافحة (9 فبراير 2012)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين ---- ربنا يجعل لك بكل حرف حسنة


----------



## محمود علام (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## nazar.ameen (19 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع و نسال الله تعالى ان يجازيك بكل الخير و التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## عدي خالد مصلح (6 مارس 2012)

مشكورين يا إخواننا الأعزاء لأنكم تعملون على خدمة إخوانكم الطلاب جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ولانكم دائما أنكم الأفاضل


----------



## عدي خالد مصلح (6 مارس 2012)

مشكورين جدا يا مهندسونا الأفاضل


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (30 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
لو تكرم احد الاخوة باعادة رفع هذة الملفات على مواقع اسرع ifile or mediafire or jumbofiles حتى يمكن الاستفادة بهذة الكورسات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

مجهود كبير ، شكرا على مجهوداتك


----------



## مهندس سمير (30 مارس 2012)

كل كل الشكر لهذه الملفات الرائعه


----------



## مدثر المحبوب (2 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لمجهودك المقدر.سعدت برؤية كورسات اسكندرية وايضا عين شمس بعد هذه السنوات الطوال.اتمنى ان ارى كورس مساحة كامل للدكتور الحبروك فقد كان رائعا وايضا هندسة الطرق.لك التحية.


----------



## دقشة (18 أبريل 2012)

رائع روعة:67:


----------



## saadson (6 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى على لموضوع
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفي راغب عوض (8 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا...وتفع بك ...وجعله زخرا لك في حياتك واخرتك


----------



## عدي خالد مصلح (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عدي خالد مصلح (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.تمارة العتم (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed laith (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد f (4 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل ممتاز واكثر من رائع تسلم


----------



## bob_smma (28 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندسين اللي عنده كورس ميكانيكا موائع مدني ياريت يرفعو 
لاني محتاجه وشكرا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااا جزيييييييييييلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## amaino (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيى
لكن برجاء اعاده رفع الملفات على رابط غير الرابيد شير ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## م.احمدرزق (26 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ►☼◄كورساټ شاملة لمدنۍ - كتب قيمة لهندسة مدنية►☼◄*

جزاك الله خيرا..........


----------



## م / رانية (9 مارس 2013)

*رد: ►☼◄كورساټ شاملة لمدنۍ - كتب قيمة لهندسة مدنية►☼◄*

*ممكن جداول الاستيل اللي كنا بنستخدمها في التصميم لجامعة الاسكندرية
رجاء من يملك هذه الجداول يرسلها لي ضروررررررري*


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (9 مارس 2013)

*رد: ►☼◄كورساټ شاملة لمدنۍ - كتب قيمة لهندسة مدنية►☼◄*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dody salim (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: ►☼◄كورساټ شاملة لمدنۍ - كتب قيمة لهندسة مدنية►☼◄*

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
ناقص موسوعه مهمه جدا وهى:
كتب دكتور هلال


----------



## eng_ahmed.m1991 (12 مارس 2013)

*رد: ►☼◄كورساټ شاملة لمدنۍ - كتب قيمة لهندسة مدنية►☼◄*

موضوع جميل جدا ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.ahmed bader (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## معمر السمومي (4 أبريل 2014)

than; you


----------



## nomrosy (12 ديسمبر 2014)

slam 3likom 

how I can share you even I regrist here


----------



## محمد النواري (12 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## Civiliano_7 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر يا بشمهندس ياريت ترفع ملفات الرابيد شير من تاني لو سمحت علشان مش شغاله *


----------



## علي حسين عناب (15 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك على مجهودك الراقي


----------



## Nasr Mohy (13 مارس 2015)

اتمنى اعادة رفع كتب دكتور مشهور و الاكواد و اشياء اخرى مرفوعة على رايبد شير و ميجا اب لود و مش قادر انزلهم عندى .. تكون مشكور جدا لو رفعتهم مرة اخرى


----------



## ahmedkorayem (31 يناير 2016)

ياريت روابط جديدة يا شباب
مختاج كورس خرسانة د . هشام النجار


----------



## ناسى الناس (1 فبراير 2016)

اللينكات لا تعمل زدى الرساله ال بتظهر 




The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------

